# Problème de lanceur !



## phelibre (14 Février 2016)

J'ai viens d'installer via Macports Mypaint 1.2.
J'avais déjà installé Mypaint 1.1 il y a déjà longtemps. J'ai conservé le lanceur Mypaint.app mais j'ai un petit soucis : Si depuis le terminal X11 je saisi open Mypaint.app alors l'application s'ouvre. Mais si depuis le terminal classique avec X11 ouvert je fais la même commande j'ai se retour :

LSOpenURLsWithRole() failed with error -10810 for the file /Users/phelibre/Soft/X11/MyPaint.app.

Vous en pensez quoi ? Ce n'est pas un problème de chmod !!!
Merci,


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2016)

La première chose à faire est de comparer les environnements respectifs des _shells_, notamment les chemins d'exécution (PATH) et éventuellement celui des bibliothèques (LD_LIBRARY_PATH).

(quand je lance une application depuis un _shell_ j'écris plutôt *open -a NomDeLApplication*).


----------



## phelibre (15 Février 2016)

Merci,
Les path(s) sont identique, pour les librairies je ne sais pas mais le code erreur n'en parle pas ...
Oui c'est bien open -a mais cela ne change rien au résultat !
Finalement pour faire un lanceur (mypaint.app) qui ouvre un soft X11 sous El Capitan , vous proposez quoi ?


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2016)

_A priori_ il n'y a pas de raison que ça fonctionne sous un _shell_ et pas l'autre, sinon une différence de contexte hérité des variables d'environnements. Il est bien possible que *xterm* ait une variable positionnée différemment de Terminal et passée au _shell_ puis à l'application appelée (*open*). Donc comparer les retours respectifs pour la commande *env* (ou *set*, éventuellement) pourrait être utile.

Personnellement c'est assez rare que j'utilise des applications X11 de cette manière et il me semble que je lance directement le binaire plutôt que je passe par *open*.


----------



## phelibre (15 Février 2016)

Merci,
Et bien maintenant qu'un nombre de softs (GNU) n'utilise plus X11 (Gimp, LibreOffice, Inkscape (version japonaise), Krita, etc) je préfère avoir l'icône des softs compilés avec Macports (Mypaint, Fyre) avec les autres et ne pas utiliser le menu X11 ...
Finalement j'ai réussi à faire tourner le Mypaint.app (je ne sais pas trop pourquoi )


----------

